# Head Lights on 200SX



## XionGT (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey my 200SX has some really foggy front lights and it reduces the projection significantly. I was wondering if anyone else has trouble taking the lens off. Do you just have to take the 4 metal clips off then pull it off? Because if so mine will not come off. Please help. Any advice on cleaning or removal so i can clean it myself would be appreciated.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The headlamp on the B14 is a semi-sealed unit. the only opening is for the bulb.

Lew


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

FYI, you'd probably get better response if you don't post a headlight question in the engine section of the forum. Search the B14 forum, and maybe the cosmetic forum, to see what you can do about your headlight problem.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

not sure on the specifics but you take the metal clips off, preheat the oven to............175? (does this sound right to everyone?) for about 10 minutes then pull it out and pull it apart.


----------



## XionGT (Sep 29, 2004)

how much are replacement lights? Would those even be worth it?


----------



## timothyc1234 (Oct 14, 2003)

there's a compound you can buy at auto zone that will clear them up. and if that doesn't do it, new lenses?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Wetsanding and rubbing & polishing compound will do the trick. 1k, 1.5k, then 2k grit. You could probably get away with 1k then 2k grit.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

you can buy new jdm headlamps for 200 bux. they are clear and will give a better looking and brighter light from the lamps. or for about 75 bux each lamp for usdm ones.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

www.liuspeedtuning.com










if you want to stay stock, PM me and we can work out a price for my stock ones.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^ are both of those headlights the same! and you just cleaned one of them? what did you use?
edit: never mind i just noticed the left one is a reflected lens and the right is the crystal clear


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ^^ are both of those headlights the same! and you just cleaned one of them? what did you use?



the passenger one is stock, the driverside is a crystal clear headlight


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> the passenger one is stock, the driverside is a crystal clear headlight


exactly, I got it from LIU's GB on them, those and the corners.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have the 99 stock cyrtals and they are suppost to look like that (but have three nubs on the lens) but the lens' are all hazy do you think if i 2k sand them then use plastic polish it will fix it?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i have the 99 stock cyrtals and they are suppost to look like that (but have three nubs on the lens) but the lens' are all hazy do you think if i 2k sand them then use plastic polish it will fix it?


possibly, I remember reading a member waxed his and that did him good.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> i have the 99 stock cyrtals and they are suppost to look like that (but have three nubs on the lens) but the lens' are all hazy do you think if i 2k sand them then use plastic polish it will fix it?


 just get the crystals from liu 
btw the nubs are from the machine that made the headlights


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> just get the crystals from liu
> btw the nubs are from the machine that made the headlights


nay my good man the nubs are for alining them :thumbup: and i dont have the money for new headlights im going to be getting 100 square feet of sound deadner for my doors and trunk, so i will just restor my headlights, and i am going to paint them the "stealth" look, and i am going to paint my corners amber :thumbup:
edit: this thread hyjacking has come to an end :cheers: sorry


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

The last time I saw this come up I believe the product has a blue in the name. It is available at alot of parts stores and is a glass/plastic specific wax. Otherwise a generic name for it is paste glaze wax. Might even be able to get away with straight car wax. A friend of mine used to turtle wax his cds to get rid of scratches with no ill effects.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sfhellwig said:


> The last time I saw this come up I believe the product has a blue in the name. It is available at alot of parts stores and is a glass/plastic specific wax. Otherwise a generic name for it is paste glaze wax. Might even be able to get away with straight car wax. A friend of mine used to turtle wax his cds to get rid of scratches with no ill effects.


blue magic its a metal cleaner, dosent work for me i need an accual polish not just a cleaner

wax didnt work either, and i also use it on cd's :thumbup:


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

bugnlv said:


> *you can buy new jdm headlamps for 200 bux*. they are clear and will give a better looking and brighter light from the lamps. or for about 75 bux each lamp for usdm ones.


Since we're on the subject of headlights, I've seen projectors
on Ebay for about 90 bucks. Any one have input about these?
Pro's or Con's?


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> blue magic its a metal cleaner, dosent work for me i need an accual polish not just a cleaner
> 
> wax didnt work either, and i also use it on cd's :thumbup:


I threw my lights onto a buffing wheel (attached to a bench
grinder) using a compound for plastics...worked like a charm!
Removed all the haze and minor scratches.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

BRSGXE said:


> Since we're on the subject of headlights, I've seen projectors
> on Ebay for about 90 bucks. Any one have input about these?
> Pro's or Con's?


everyone sais that Ebay halos have a bad beam pattern, but are good for show.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> nay my good man the nubs are for alining them :thumbup: and i dont have the money for new headlights im going to be getting 100 square feet of sound deadner for my doors and trunk, so i will just restor my headlights, and i am going to paint them the "stealth" look, and i am going to paint my corners amber :thumbup:
> edit: this thread hyjacking has come to an end :cheers: sorry


they are not for aligning them, the nubs are from the machine that made the plastic for the headlight.


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> everyone sais that Ebay halos have a bad beam pattern, but are good for show.


Good to know, thanks! Don't need to be lookin for birds
in trees at night.


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> they are not for aligning them, *the nubs are from the machine that made the plastic for the headlight*.


Correct...and also correct in that they are there for alignment
when lamps are set to specs at the factory. Nubs act as
guide pins when the alignment equipment is applied to them.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

BRSGXE said:


> Good to know, thanks! Don't need to be lookin for birds
> in trees at night.


its not that they are aimed high, they aim on the road, however instead of being a nice spread beam across the road, it is patchy.

I have no personal experience with them, however I asked about them before I got my crystal headlights from Liuspeedtuning.com If you want nicer headlights and corners these are the way to go. Very little modifaction to do to get them to fit (even a begainer can do it...nice project to do to start to get comfterable to move on to bigger and better things)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the halos arent projectors (any more at least) if they still were the beam would be great, mike young has a pair of the real prjectors. the way the ebay halos are set up is this. take your headlights apart. now buy 4 mag lights, take the refletor of the mag light out and stick 2 in each headlight, onely 2 stay on for driving all 4 turn on for high beam


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> blue magic its a *metal* cleaner, dosent work for me i need an accual polish not just a cleaner
> 
> wax didnt work either, and i also use it on cd's :thumbup:


Blue magic is a cleaner/light scratch remover for *plastics and plexiglas*. It won't make it completely new again, but it may take up to a year or so off of the aging.

Some of the yellowing is also inside the headlight which makes it very hard to clean. You have to bake the sealant until it's soft so you can pull the cover off, a real PITA.

wet sanding and polishing with a very fine grit will be the most effective, but doing it by hand is very time consuming, especially with those little nipples on the surface of the lense. You can use a polishing rotary tool, but that takes some good skill to not screw up.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Blue magic is a cleaner/light scratch remover for *plastics and plexiglas*. It won't make it completely new again, but it may take up to a year or so off of the aging.
> 
> Some of the yellowing is also inside the headlight which makes it very hard to clean. You have to bake the sealant until it's soft so you can pull the cover off, a real PITA.
> 
> wet sanding and polishing with a very fine grit will be the most effective, but doing it by hand is very time consuming, especially with those little nipples on the surface of the lense. You can use a polishing rotary tool, but that takes some good skill to not screw up.


.........i have blue magic and its for cleaning metal, may be its the same brand but differnt purpose idk, ya i have a dremel and tryed it on a cd case and it burned it up and jacked the lens so im not trying that, how ever my nissan dealer carrys 3M cleaning products and they just so happen to have 3M plastic scratch remover and 3M plastic polish, but for 8 bucks a bottle.........meh its worth it to me :thumbup: we will se how it works


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sounds good. I know Blue magic has a bunch of products, I guess you got a metal polishing compound.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> they are not for aligning them, the nubs are from the machine that made the plastic for the headlight.


No it is for aligning them. Ive used the tools that attach to them to align the lights.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the nubs is for aiming not aligning.. aligning is the bolts on the back side and u use the nubs to put it into the center so it has the maximum performance


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> the nubs is for aiming not aligning.. aligning is the bolts on the back side and u use the nubs to put it into the center so it has the maximum performance


ummm either way the nubs are there


----------

